# Latte art practice?



## Edward (Sep 21, 2010)

anyone ever make a bunch of lattes with really awful beans for no purpose other than practice?

Ill admit I've been spoilt. Ever since getting into coffee I've never had bad beans. It's always been ristretto roasters hasbean squaremile James gourmet.

Didn't wanna waste the good stuff on practice though so a local coffee place was kind enough to donate me several kilos of segafredo

During my practice I decided this can't be so bad and when I got the milk just right I tried it.

Awful.

The texture was fine, but the roast was so dark it was like licqorice

Really makes me appreciate the fine coffees by my favourite roasters.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I think for me even wasting the milk feels bad! I know its only £1.50 for 2l but maybe I just feel bad for the cows or something 

I have used the soapy water a good few times though, it's really helpful particularly with a small boiler as it helps you to find the 'sweet spot' for getting the milk rolling. I genuinely did try pouring soapy water into dark soy sauce once for practise, but I almost felt sickened by the salty / soapy smell so gave up.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## espresso_a_day (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm also a fan of the soapy water trick. The German coffee wiki where I found it also recommends using instant coffee for practising latte art. Haven't tried it yet.


----------

